# Viewsonic Cine1000 stopped detecting source



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I bought my projector and it was faulty and sent it back and got refund. I bought a brand new projector and it work great for 58 hrs of use. Then last night I turned it on, and it wont detect my DVI input anymore. The other lower quality inputs all still work. I have tried different cables and sources. Nothing works, and other displays I have will display a pic, so it is definitely the pj at fault. I am so disappointed. I am doing this thread to see if anyone knows how to perform a miracle and make it work again.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

So upon further testing I found the pj will display with computer dvi out to rgb in and also from comp rgb out to dvi in on pj, but never from dvi out to dvi in. This has me so mad I just cant tell you. I hope it is some video card setting or something that got messed up?!>? Otherwise I just dont get it. Help please.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Will I be able to play a Blu-ray player now with this problem? The HDCP is only through the DVI input as far as I know. please give any advice if you know anything about how to fix this deficiency with my beautiful pj. It also seems that the picture quality isnt as good anymore through the other inputs.


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought Viewsonic had an extended warranty? I suppose then if the unit ever needed warranty service, not going with express change would be a good idea?


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

akan101 said:


> I thought Viewsonic had an extended warranty? I suppose then if the unit ever needed warranty service, not going with express change would be a good idea?


Yeah it has a 5 yr warranty. They rma'd it, and sent me a refurb pos!! It was worse than the 1st one. I am rma'ing that one 2day. The one they sent was terrible!! I do not recommend viewsxonic to anyone except my worst enemy. There are light circles showing when in dark scenes and lion looking scratches when it bright scenes, a nice colorful array is on my ceiling above the pj, it is all scratched up, and guess what.....the dvi port doesnt work on this one either........


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

5 year warranty!! and things just stopped working with the use of only 58 hours... i think, this time you should change the brand...


----------

